# jack instruction label correct placement 1964 gto



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone know where on the rear deck lid to place the jack instructions label for a 64? I know it's the RH side, but where? Any pictures?


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

DaveH70,
I can send you a picture of the location on my 64 if you supply me an email addy. I would also like ot ask a question as to what letter/numbers are stamped on your rr axle tube. Tom L


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes please show me a picture of where the label goes. You can also just post it here. My axle tube SHOULD say 3.23, but I could never find it on the tube. Maybe it was painted over? Should be on the rear RH axle tube.


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Dave, I have no idea how to post pics on these sites. My axle numbers are there tho it took a bunch of cleaning with a wire brush to find them, about 2 inches to the right of where the axle tube enters the gear housing facing rearward. I wanted to verify how yours was stamped as mine is like this; P 3.23. In another post I state that for the 3.23 it is suppose to be K 3.23 and another resource it states with picture the letter follows the gear gatio like this; 3.23 K Tom


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

*Jack Instruction Pic*

Dave, I did a little research, tried and it will not up load, I get some kind of error message. I'll try later today or tomorrow.  Tom


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Maybe that's P for Pontiac plant, and K for Kansas City? In the restoration guide it shows an L, such as 3.23 L.


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

*Jack instruction pic*

Dave that is a good point but one of my references ties the alpha letter directly to the gear ratio; "D=3.08/E or M=3.36/F or N=3.55/H or P=3.90/K or L=3.23. The 4.33 was not available until 1965 and there is no 3.73 listed at all. Still not able to upload picture, I'll keep trying. Tom


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

*jack instruction placement*

Dave I think it might work this time. Nope, still get that web page cannot message. Sorry. Tom


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Tom,

I believe your picture may be too large, open the picture you are trying to upload and right click on the picture, then select properties. What are the dimensions of the picture?


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

*Jack instruction placement*

05, It says 2.62 mb/2,749,840 bytes. I didn't see anything to shrink it at properties tho. Tom


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

*Jack Instruction Placement*

05, when I click on the paper clip I get a jpeg with a size dimension of; 3648x2736. Tom


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is what mine looked like from the factory (keep in mind its kind of like looking at it backwards in this photo):









Notice the corner of the sticker actually went over the support steel...









Hope that helps..


PS. I upload my photos to shutterfly.com then I right click on them and select 'copy image URL' (done differently with different browers). Then I add my reply to this forum and there is an icon that looks like a mountain with a moon over it, and it says 'insert image'. I click that an it asks for the URL of the image, and I past the previously copied URL there. It works pretty well for me.

-Thor


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

*Jack Instruction*

Thor/Dave, thats the exact location of my sticker. Looking at with it on the car right side, big pie shaped area. Tom


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks much guys!


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Anywhere in that area is acceptable , there is 2 decals depending on when your 64 was built .


----------

